
Unintentionally Hilarious Interview with Tinder's CEO - roymurdock
http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/tinder-im-an-addict-says-hookup-apps-cocreator-and-ceo-sean-rad-a3117181.html
======
livatlantis
That bit about sodomy was hilarious†. I imagine he'd been looking sapiosexual?
Good stuff.

I never really thought about what Tinder's founders would be like but I'll
admit that his geekiness was a bit of surprise. A pleasant one, I think. Not
sure how much freedom he has though, what with being part of the The Match
Group.

† Not something you say everyday.

------
kra34
Can you imagine if Tinder was IPO'ing with him as the CEO?

